# INTP, INFP or INFJ what the fuck am I xD



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello, I've been trying to type myself since I've found about MBTI. At first I typed as an INTP but I felt like it was not really who I am . Then I typed as an INFP and I assumed that I was this type for a long time, but I always felt like it did not represent me. Recently, i typed INFJ and still, im not sure about it. 

I tend to think that I am not an INTP, cause Im more of an art guy and i suck and im not interested in math or science, but Im the kind of person that really need to analyze people and understant how they work. And I enjoy to cultivate myself.

I tended to think that I was an INFP cause like I said im really into art ( cinema and music) plus i kinda dislike conflict, i think that im really sensitive cause I can be offended by something easily. But unlike INFP's I dont think that I am daydreaming all day and im not really the most idealist person.

I may be an INFJ cause Im good at understanding people and im kind with everyone. I dont insult people. And I kinda like to plan evrything i do cause if I dont Ill push it to another day. But Im not sure if I am a Fe user. And and im not the most organize guy.

Some other information about me( dont know if itll help haha) : I like to be the center of the attention but it also make me very uncomfortable. I need to have the others approuval before doin something. I suffer from social anxiety.


I dont know if i said enough but if you need other information to type me just tell in the comment. (Sorry for the english, not my first language.)


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't see evidence so far for INTP. I almost want to say you're closest to INFJ. 

Let's start with this. Who are you in this conversation?

Ni is my INFJ friend saying, “So and so’s problem is THIS and she’s pissed.” 

Ne is me saying, “I’m getting indistinct impressions and I think she’s mad at me, so I’m going to dig around more to see if I can get her to say what’s wrong.” 

Do you want to find the "absolute truth" (Ni)? or think several possibilities have the potential to be the truth (Ne)? 

"Ni and Ne may reach the same conclusion but Ne will be less certain in articulating that conclusion as an indisputable fact because since Ne is focused on external possibilities and doesn’t like to narrow things down like Ni does, Ne anticipates that with additional information their assumption may change." 

"Ne is expansive, pulling not only from the immediate environment but a fast storehouse of similar knowledge (Si), so it is good at reading connections between other people, but it is not good at magically coming up with an answer after sleeping on something, which is something Ni is known for. (Ni- ”Oh, the answer just came to me… I know what to do…”) Ne looks outward, eager for information and inspiration, with a desire to discuss, and Ni looks inward, looking at something from every angle before deciding if it fits in its inner framework. " 

"Ni is an INTJ I know articulating something as an absolute; and an (Ne) ENFP I know arguing with him that he doesn’t know that for sure."


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Also what about isfp?


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> I don't see evidence so far for INTP. I almost want to say you're closest to INFJ.
> 
> Let's start with this. Who are you in this conversation?
> 
> ...


In this conversation I think that I am Ni.


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> Also what about isfp?


I'm sure that I am not an ISFP I dont really use extraverted sensing


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> Also what about isfp?


I'm sure that I am not an ISFP I dont really use extraverted sensing


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok great  I think we should figure out if you use Si or Se next. 

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or lean more towards saying “I get the same amount of joy each time I do my favorite hobby” (Si)?
4. Are you naturally spontaneous and live completely in the here and now (Se)? Or do you crave stability, reliability, preservation of simple joys in their life, and maintaining a connection to times that made you happy in the past (Si)? 
5.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
6. Do you live for unexpected opportunities (Se)? Or like to know what you’re getting into before you sign up for something (Si)?
7. Do you tend to be criticized for not having a plan (Se)? Or being too stuck in your ways with a plan set in stone (plan isn’t necessarily set in stone for lower Si users- they just want some sense of structure) (Si)? 
8.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
9.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style more traditional and conservative? (Mainly dominant Si users) 
10.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
11.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
12.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you think you use Fi or Fe? 

Fi
•	Focuses on their subjective experience of emotions, their own likes and dislikes, and how these things form their moral code
•	Would rather point out instances of injustice and immorality than stay quite and fake collective harmony
•	Desires authenticity, justice, being in touch with themselves and in line with their values
•	Is motivated by a desire to stay true to their values, develop their unique depth and perspective
•	Appreciates being told that they are authentic, unique, deep-feeling, genuine, caring
•	Conflict with cold-hearted objective logic, being a “cog in a machine”, insensitively and assertively telling others what to do
•	May be criticized for being selfish, unconcerned with others, overly sensitive, thin-skinned

Fe
•	Focuses on others’ wellbeing/harmony, societal guidelines for morality, and how these things form their collective moral code
•	Would rather maintain collective harmony and look for ways for everyone to compromise and agree than incite disagreement
•	Desires harmony, agreement, community, kindness, supporting/helping others
•	Is motivated by a desire to help others, make meaningful connections and relationships, feel accepted and appreciated
•	Appreciates being told that they are appreciated, well-liked, kind, helpful, supportive, compassionate
•	Conflict with blunt and uncaring criticisms, not considering others, rudeness
•	May be criticized for being fake, manipulative, changing their morals to fit the situation

Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions. 

Fi- wants to end slavery because slavery goes against their values. Slavery is simply "wrong." They use a moral code. 

Fe- is against adultery because it will hurt my loved ones. They feel the pain their going to cause to others. 

Fi- is against adultery because it goes against their moral code. Their heart says "This is wrong." 

Both Fi and Fe are very empathetic, but approach empathy in two different ways. They both feel other's suffering but their tactics are different. Fi user's put themselves in those person's shoes. When empathizing a Fi user will relate by speaking of their own similar struggle. Fe users absorb the person's raw emotions. When empathizing the Fe user will say "Oh no," and "Aww." 

Fe one big motivation= feeling/absorbing other's emotions
Fi one big motivation= following their own ethics

Fe is extroverted feeling. Someone who has an Fe can be easily influenced by the emotions of others. Much like a mirror. 

Fi is introverted feeling. Someone who has an Fi can be easily influenced by the moral implications of the persons. People with strong Fi are not easily swayed by emotions of others. For example, when everybody is crying while watching a movie, is someone with a strong Fi would cry if he/she found something that makes him/her cry based on their moral implications.

"The moment you say that you don't care about harmony and you care about how you feel more then it's Fi over Fe." 

"I do tend to have a "I don't do this and that because I believe it is wrong" more.-Fi 

"Dr. Phil is an ESTJ-Te-Fi. If you want classic hard-knocks Te-telling-people-off, go watch some of his interview clips on YouTube. This one is the first one I ran across, and it’s hilarious how he responds… total Te. THESE ARE THE FACTS. Here is another clip where he asserts just who is boss, whose show it is, what they are going to talk about, and where he stands with a guest. 

Oprah is a Fe-dom (likely ESFJ-Fe-Ti, though she’s typed ENFJ a lot online). I tried to find the James Frey original interview with Oprah where she really nailed him (as she puts it, she was attacking him not only for herself, but “the millions of people who read your book and thought it was real”) but I can’t seem to locate it. Boo. But here’s a quick clip with Lindsay Lohan where she lays down the Fe. Basically, cut your BS, get your act together, etc. But it also comes with Fe: you’re better than this, I know you can do it, you have a good heart." 

"Firstly, Fe-users are more expressive emotionally and “invested in the object,” unable to detach from it and therefore more likely to be touched by it and cry. He includes himself in this, since even as a child (and still as an adult) he tended to cry far more often than his INFP friend, who never cried. His wife, an ENFP-Fi, also rarely cries. Inward emotions. Detached from the situation at hand – sympathetic, but not empathetic in that the sadness of what is happening bleeds into them in the way it does a Fe-user, even a low-order Fe-user.

He does say that he is more Fe than many other INTPs, which just goes to prove that our functions dictate our brain process but not our behavior pattens. Another friend was unconvinced at first that he was an INTP himself due to his highly emotional state as a child. Bottom line is this: NTPs can often be much more externally emotional than INFPs.

Secondly, Fe-users are drawn to emotional arcs in stories. This definitely stood out to me when reading about ENTP childhood development – often, their favorite part of the movie is the most dramatic “reveal.” They will re-watch that scene again and again, and sometimes act it out. (I totally did this as a kid.) This is both due to their analytical interest in emotions and the excitement of feeling the receiving individual emote. This is very true for me. If a story has no deeply emotional arc, I abandon it. Didn’t fall in love with The 10th Kingdom until we found out who the queen was. Where other people say, “Oh my gosh, that’s TERRIBLE to do that to that character!” I go, “Oooh, a chance to explore their emotions through a difficult time!” The big emotional reveal is still my favorite part of any film – and I love to watch other people respond to it too. (I think my ISFJ friend is still slightly mad that I didn’t tell her about the twist at the end of Breaking Dawn Part 2, since I wanted to see her react to all the deaths. Hah!)

Everything I write has some grand, traumatic emotional reveal, ala “I am your father, Luke!” INTP says he’s the same way. But his ENFP wife isn’t like that. Her taste in drama is eclectic and random. We (INTP and I) both approach it from a “what message can we say through this story?” but her stories all have meaning because she’s writing them. No intended theme, no real goal, their writing just happens naturally. (Again, unlike mine. I’m always challenging moral concepts and asking my characters to overcome emotional roadblocks, because I find it fascinating to help them work through their feelings… Ti-Fe?)"

Thirdly, Ne and Fe like to share their interests with others. NFPs are less this way. Their interests are personal and self-fulfilling so they have no real desire to connect through their interests with others.(I always get very excited when I encounter something new, or learn something new, and want to share it with others. I am devastated and get depressed if I can’t talk about what I love with other people who love it… or if I can talk about it, but only with people who don’t seek an objective perspective on it. Right now, I’m in a moody slump because none of my friends watch any of the same television shows I do; hence, I have no one to discuss them with. WAH!)

He says, “Fe and Ne … has this need to push it out… to share our interest, which is no small part of the annoying nerd stereotype, which I embody and my NTP cohorts do as well. NFPs do not have this trait…”


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Ok great  I think we should figure out if you use Si or Se next.
> 
> Se vs Si test
> 
> ...


I answered Si 9 times against 3 time Se. So I guest its Si haha


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, so it looks like Si is one of your 4 main functions. That leaves:

ISTJ= Si, Te, Fi, Ne. 
ISFJ= Si, Fe, Ti, Ne. 
Or maybe 
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te. 
INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe. 

Which dominant functions resonate for you? Which ones make you think no that's not me?

Dominant Ti (IXTP): I don’t need to use my emotions to fix this problem, thanks. I know how this machine works. Let me take it apart and put it back together for you. That doesn’t seem logical. The facts of the situation are unimportant; we can solve this, though it might seem impossible. There is a way around every problem. I can give you a two word answer to your question, and those two words will solve everything. The fewer words used, the better. Most explanations are too long-winded and technical, and could easily be simplified. Let me hear the idea or new data; I’m going to analyze and criticize it, and if it doesn’t work, I’m going to throw it out. Come on, you know my impartiality is sexy. Have you ever seen me overreact to anything? No!

Dominant Si (ISXJ: I know how this works, how it was last week, and how I want it to be in the future. If knitting in that way helped the other person to create that scarf, I feel sure that I can do the same thing by learning the same stitch. I feel happiest when I hold tight to the things that are truly important and lasting in life, such as family, friends, and often, my faith. I find that interesting, but it doesn’t match my memories of what happened. Can you give me more details, so I can decide whether or not to accept it? I know if something or someone is different from how they used to be, and can tell you exactly what has altered. I highly value my past experiences, and find it hard to forget or move past things. I really love participating in local events, family traditions, and cultural things, because it makes me feel like I am part of a living past. I enjoy routine and like things to be predictable.

Dominant Fi (IXFP): I know that this is good, and that is bad. I know that you’re not who you say you are. I don’t need to focus on that particular idea, because it is less important than this other idea or belief. I want to focus on what is important, and I can see the measure of importance of everything in my life: people, causes, thoughts, actions, and feelings. Does this belief conflict with mine? Do I think this action is wrong? If so, I won’t do it. I know what I believe and what is worth believing in. Please, let me have some time to mull over this life-altering decision. I don’t want to make the wrong choice. I feel strong and confident in who I am, and what I believe. I have total faith in you. I know what you need, and will stand up for you when you need me to. I am good at protecting others and showing patience in mediating between them.


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

I think that i dont use Ti as a dominant fonction, I'm leaning more toward Fi as a Dominant fonction, but I relate to some of the things that are Si


----------



## Nattietaffie (Jan 18, 2015)

most likely INFJ


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

I think i'm leaning towards Fi as a Dominant fonction and probably not Ti


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Oops i thought it did not work :b


----------



## Maxxie (Nov 29, 2014)

First, I think it would probably help to remember that not all INTPs are good at math, INFPs are not the only types that can be artsy. You know? Like you could be an ESTJ and love art. As for typing you, you do strike me as an INFJ because all the INFJs I know personally make umbrella statements like crazy.


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Maxxie said:


> First, I think it would probably help to remember that not all INTPs are good at math, INFPs are not the only types that can be artsy. You know? Like you could be an ESTJ and love art. As for typing you, you do strike me as an INFJ because all the INFJs I know personally make umbrella statements like crazy.


Even with the fact that i'm not really organized and my rooms a little messy ? hahaha I'll admit that I tend to think that I am an INFJ now xD


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. So let's cross dominant Ti users off the list. That leaves
ISTJ= Si, Te, Fi, Ne.
ISFJ= Si, Fe, Ti, Ne. 
INFP= Fi, Ne, Si, Te. 

Or maybe INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se. 

This is what an ISTJ looks like in real life:

Dominant Si (ISXJ: I know how this works, how it was last week, and how I want it to be in the future. If knitting in that way helped the other person to create that scarf, I feel sure that I can do the same thing by learning the same stitch. I feel happiest when I hold tight to the things that are truly important and lasting in life, such as family, friends, and often, my faith. I find that interesting, but it doesn’t match my memories of what happened. Can you give me more details, so I can decide whether or not to accept it? I know if something or someone is different from how they used to be, and can tell you exactly what has altered. I highly value my past experiences, and find it hard to forget or move past things. I really love participating in local events, family traditions, and cultural things, because it makes me feel like I am part of a living past. I enjoy routine and like things to be predictable.

Auxiliary Te (IXTJ): This isn’t working right, so let’s talk about how to fix it, and I’ll correct it. I know how long this task will take; I am currently on step four and will be finished in another hour, if you want to come get it. I am following the plan, from Point A to Point B. These are the steps you need to take to accomplish your goals. I am totally comfortable with word counts, hour limits, and deadlines, and have no problem meeting them. I can organize my time to accomplish everything I want to accomplish in a day. Here’s your shopping list. Give me the information and come back in an hour; I will categorize it into an easy to follow format so that everyone knows where we are in the project and what is expected of them. I have no problem controlling my impulses and putting aside my emotions to get things done.

Tertiary Fi (IXTJ): I put a lot of time and energy into activities that are important to me. I want those activities to be meaningful in some way—I want to volunteer, learn to teach others, apply my knowledge, or write on important social issues. I have a strong sense of what is good or bad. I want things to come out right, and will work toward that end. I am loyal to a few causes and people, because my time is valuable so I prioritize. I choose what beliefs feel the most authentic to me. I compare all my decisions against my strong beliefs of right and wrong.

Inferior Ne (ISXJ): I know that these two things are connected, but I’m not sure how. I’m sorry, but that idea is completely unrealistic. Can we stick to one idea, please? Hmm, the last time I thought something might happen, it happened; so maybe I can trust my intuition this time, too.

This is what an ISFJ looks like in real life:

Dominant Si (ISXJ: I know how this works, how it was last week, and how I want it to be in the future. If knitting in that way helped the other person to create that scarf, I feel sure that I can do the same thing by learning the same stitch. I feel happiest when I hold tight to the things that are truly important and lasting in life, such as family, friends, and often, my faith. I find that interesting, but it doesn’t match my memories of what happened. Can you give me more details, so I can decide whether or not to accept it? I know if something or someone is different from how they used to be, and can tell you exactly what has altered. I highly value my past experiences, and find it hard to forget or move past things. I really love participating in local events, family traditions, and cultural things, because it makes me feel like I am part of a living past. I enjoy routine and like things to be predictable.

Auxiliary Fe (IXFJ): I know what is important to you, and can support you in it, provided it doesn’t hurt others. I’m not always comfortable taking sides. Can we talk about this and reach a compromise that keeps everyone happy? I don’t want to upset people, and I can easily fit into a group and make everyone feel wanted and involved. Your emotions can influence mine, so I am careful not to let too many people in. I want to take care of you, and protect you. You are so talented. I hope you know that, and how much I like you. I’m happy to serve, but feel better when I get how I feel off my chest and out into the open.

Tertiary Ti (IXFJ): I am interested in learning how to make things run more smoothly and efficiently. Please be as clear and concise in your explanation as possible, so the message isn’t lost in theatricality. I’m sorry, but I see a logical inconsistency in the statement you just made; may I point it out to you so we can talk about it? I really love thinking about my ideas (Ni) and experiences (Si), and analyzing them to see what meaning they hold for me, and why. I’m good at putting a name to what is happening around me.

Inferior Ne (ISXJ): I know that these two things are connected, but I’m not sure how. I’m sorry, but that idea is completely unrealistic. Can we stick to one idea, please? Hmm, the last time I thought something might happen, it happened; so maybe I can trust my intuition this time, too.

This is what an INFP looks like in real life:

Dominant Fi (IXFP): I know that this is good, and that is bad. I know that you’re not who you say you are. I don’t need to focus on that particular idea, because it is less important than this other idea or belief. I want to focus on what is important, and I can see the measure of importance of everything in my life: people, causes, thoughts, actions, and feelings. Does this belief conflict with mine? Do I think this action is wrong? If so, I won’t do it. I know what I believe and what is worth believing in. Please, let me have some time to mull over this life-altering decision. I don’t want to make the wrong choice. I feel strong and confident in who I am, and what I believe. I have total faith in you. I know what you need, and will stand up for you when you need me to. I am good at protecting others and showing patience in mediating between them.

Auxiliary Ne (INXP): Your life has so much potential! I can see many different possibilities for your future! Let me share them with you! There is more than one way to look at this situation. It would be a shame not to talk about them all. That’s a great idea, but what about this? Or this? Or that? Let’s discuss and consider them all. I have an analogy that fits this situation, but you’ll have to hang in there to the end, because at first it will sound random. I promise, it isn’t! Let me paint the big picture for you! Let’s try this, it’s new and it’s crazy but it might work! Yes, I thought you might make that decision / that this would happen. Excuse me, I need to write a story…

Tertiary Si (INXP): I love to revisit things that have given me joy in the past. Going to the same museums, watching the same favorite old movies, and thinking about an old idea is a lot of fun for me. I’d actually rather go to the tea shop again than try out a new hot spot. I find history interesting. Oh, do you want to know everything I learned about Ancient Egypt / the Klingon Conflict? I have all the details right here! I have a box of Star Wars memorabilia in my closet. Oh, I remember that smell… this tastes like my grandmother’s cookies… no, that’s not how “they’re” is spelled. I like familiar things and when I am upset, they comfort me.

Inferior Te (IXFP): I know I had that information before, but I’m not sure where it is. I long to be efficient, but I can’t seem to pull it off. I do like organizing my books, though; they have their own system! I don’t like schedules, but they help me stay on track. Oh, this is wrong! I know I’m forgetting something! I should be more organized! I like to be efficient, and try to use my time wisely, and I enjoy having some sense of control over my life and environment.

This is what an INFJ looks like in real life:

Dominant Ni (INXJ: No, I haven’t learned this before. I just know how to do it, that’s all. Let me guess what that means… am I right? Yes! I knew it! You can’t ask me to stop thinking about the future; I think about it all the time! That person is going to do that, and this will happen as a result. I am not wrong. You wait and see. (Told you!) I don’t like this, it didn’t happen the way I anticipated it would! No, I don’t want to change my plan at the last minute! How can I fix this? Where did I go wrong? I have a creative way to explain this process to you! Interpreting symbolism comes easily to me. Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams. 

Auxiliary Fe (IXFJ): I know what is important to you, and can support you in it, provided it doesn’t hurt others. I’m not always comfortable taking sides. Can we talk about this and reach a compromise that keeps everyone happy? I don’t want to upset people, and I can easily fit into a group and make everyone feel wanted and involved. Your emotions can influence mine, so I am careful not to let too many people in. I want to take care of you, and protect you. You are so talented. I hope you know that, and how much I like you. I’m happy to serve, but feel better when I get how I feel off my chest and out into the open.

Tertiary Ti (IXFJ): I am interested in learning how to make things run more smoothly and efficiently. Please be as clear and concise in your explanation as possible, so the message isn’t lost in theatricality. I’m sorry, but I see a logical inconsistency in the statement you just made; may I point it out to you so we can talk about it? I really love thinking about my ideas (Ni) and experiences (Si), and analyzing them to see what meaning they hold for me, and why. I’m good at putting a name to what is happening around me.

Inferior Se (INXJ): My awareness of my environment gives me “clues” about other people, which feed my intuition, but the less I pay attention to the people and things around me, the more wrong my conclusions are. I sometimes feel overwhelmed with too much sensory information all at once; can we put away the disco ball and turn the music down? I wasn’t sure I would like that scary ride, but I did! I’m going again! I really want to see my dreams become real, and I’m willing to do all the hard work required to make it so. I like learning things that help me be stronger and more fit.

What types resonate with you and what types make you think no that's not me?


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm definitly not ISFJ or ISTJ, but I do resonate with both INFJ and INFP I'm really not sure. By the way thanks for taking some time for me guys hahaha


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. So at least we've got you down to two types. Since you chose Ni in the conversation I'm leaning towards INFJ for you. Let's see if you choose Ni again. INFJ's use Ni and INFP's use Ne. 

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

I got 6 time Ni and 4 time Ne, but it was hard to choose.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you see yourself as a Fe or Fi user?

Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions. 

Fi- wants to end slavery because slavery goes against their values. Slavery is simply "wrong." They use a moral code. 

Fe- is against adultery because it will hurt my loved ones. They feel the pain their going to cause to others. 

Fi- is against adultery because it goes against their moral code. Their heart says "This is wrong." 

Both Fi and Fe are very empathetic, but approach empathy in two different ways. They both feel other's suffering but their tactics are different. Fi user's put themselves in those person's shoes. When empathizing a Fi user will relate by speaking of their own similar struggle. Fe users absorb the person's raw emotions. When empathizing the Fe user will say "Oh no," and "Aww." 

Fe one big motivation= feeling/absorbing other's emotions
Fi one big motivation= following their own ethics

The moment you say that you don't care about harmony and you care about how you feel more then it's Fi over Fe.

"I do tend to have a "I don't do this and that because I believe it is wrong" more."- Fi 

Do you tend to go with group morals and consensus (Fe)? Or live by your own ethics/values (Fi)? 

Do you create art/or whatever with the intention of sharing with others (Fe)? Or for your own personal feelings (Fi)? 

Do you focus on having empathy for groups of people (Fe)? Or concerned with helping specific individuals who have personally affected you (Fi)?

Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?

Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 

In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 

Would you be criticized for being fake, manipulative, changing their morals to fit the situation (Fe)? Or being selfish, unconcerned with others, overly sensitive, thin-skinned (Fi)? 

Fe= your emotions are external based- generally come off as bubbly, more touch feeler types (mainly dominant Fe) They feel emotions on more of a broad scale. They absorb others emotions without even having to step in their shoes. Ex. man walks in a bar and starts to feel angry. He turns around and sees theirs an angry man near him that he didn't even notice. So the man absorbed the other man's anger. This can lead the Fe user to question what they themselves are feeling. Their goal is have their group conform to one set of morals, to keep the peace. Fe users are more in tune with others emotions. 

Fi= emotions are internal based- can come across as cold or aloof at first. They feel their own emotions very deeply. If you asked a Fi user what they were feeling they would be able to tell you. Their goal is let everyone be their authentic selves and express their values even if it means losing group harmony. But since Fi users do like harmony they will try and calm down the one person in the group who is upset rather than saying "Everybody settle down. (Fe)" Fi users are strongly in tune with their own emotions.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

MAG1KxMusHRoOM said:


> I'm definitly not ISFJ or ISTJ, but I do resonate with both INFJ and INFP I'm really not sure. By the way thanks for taking some time for me guys hahaha


Agree, and agree with @Nattietaffie-- welcome to the forums, Nattietaffie!

Thing is you have the playful approach which fits someone who actually already knows he/she is INFJ but enjoys asking the typing question for the fun of discussion. (Plus you didn't mess with answering a bunch of 'stock' questions at the start.) And, despite 'suffering from social anxiety', you followed Ni-Fe into starting this discussion.


Welcome to the forums, MAG1KxMusHRoOM!


----------



## Maxxie (Nov 29, 2014)

MAG1KxMusHRoOM said:


> Even with the fact that i'm not really organized and my rooms a little messy ? hahaha I'll admit that I tend to think that I am an INFJ now xD


Yep! My dad is an INFJ and he is extremely unorganized. MBTI only determines how someone functions internally to be honest. It doesn't mean that only certain types do certain things, like drawing, or being messy, or talking loudly, or being goofy, etc. For example, I'm an INFP, but I strive to be around people. Although I do still love my time to myself, I will jump at the opportunity to be with certain people as constantly as the opportunity presents itself and I'll even ask people to hang out pretty often.


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Do you see yourself as a Fe or Fi user?
> 
> Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions.
> 
> ...


I relate to both, but for this one I tend to think that I use Fi.


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you ! 
SiFan


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm.. The fact you chose Fi and Si makes me think INFP but you chose Ni a few times. How about when stressed?

*Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INFP's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESTJ.* Example characteristics are being very critical and find fault with almost everything, and doing things to excess - e.g.: eating, drinking or exercising. You may become bossy or domineering, ignore others' feelings, and become pedantic about unimportant details. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An INFP may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognizing it in him/her self.

*Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INFJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESTP.* Example characteristics are acting very impulsively, making decisions without thinking them through, and doing things to excess - e.g.: eating, drinking or exercising. You may also be uncharacteristically critical of others, finding fault with almost everything, and being preoccupied about unimportant details. You may end up doing things that have no meaning for you, acting in a very materialistic and selfish way, cutting corners, breaking the rules, and going against your own deeply-held values. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An INFJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognizing it in him/her self.

You could also try these BIG 5 test/s. Usually your BIG 5 results correlate to myers briggs type. 

Big Five Personality Test

Big Five Personality Test

Big Five Movie Star Test

And I would also like to say welcome to the forums @MAG1KxMusHRoOM!


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Hmm.. The fact you chose Fi and Si makes me think INFP but you chose Ni a few times. How about when stressed?
> 
> *Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INFP's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESTJ.* Example characteristics are being very critical and find fault with almost everything, and doing things to excess - e.g.: eating, drinking or exercising. You may become bossy or domineering, ignore others' feelings, and become pedantic about unimportant details. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An INFP may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognizing it in him/her self.
> 
> ...


Actually, when I'm stressed out I am very quiet and in my own world. I have trouble and I hatehaving conversation cause i'm to much in my head. And we can see it in my face hahaha.

In the first test I typed RLOAN with a primary that is Limbic R(54%)L(56%)O(54%)A(56%)N(50%), but the description of RLOAN doesnt fit me well but Limbic does

in the second test I type openness (64%) Concientiousness (50%) Extroversion (40%) Agreeableness (62%) Neuroticism (46%)

in the third test I got Johnny Depp :b


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

I also typed RLOAI


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Actually, when I'm stressed out I am very quiet and in my own world. I have trouble and I hate having conversation cause I'm to much in my head. And we can see it in my face hahaha.
> 
> In the first test I typed RLOAN with a primary that is Limbic R(54%)L(56%)O(54%)A(56%)N(50%), but the description of RLOAN doesnt fit me well but Limbic does
> 
> ...


RLOAN= ISFJ 
second test= INF, J or P
Johnny Deep is INFP 
RLOAI=INFJ

Hmm it seems you are most stuck between INFP and INFJ.
You could try these:

INFJ or INFP Test - CelebrityTypes.com

Personality Type Slider Test

Cognitive Function Test

*Do you relate better to INFP's or INFJ's?* 

INFJ celebrity quotes:
Famous INFJs - CelebrityTypes.com

INFP celebrity quotes:
Famous INFPs - CelebrityTypes.com

*INFJ vs ISFJ*

In theory, INFJs’ emotional expressiveness should be fairly similar to that of ISFJs. After all, both types are Introverts and both use Fe as their auxiliary function. The primary difference is that ISFJs, as Si dominants, are wired to function as guardians and conservators of culture and tradition. INFJs, by contrast, function more like societal prophets and diagnosticians, sensitive to what they perceive as the faults and falsities of their environs. This, along with their strong idealism, can contribute to their critical stance toward the world.

*INFJ vs INFP:*

When you compare the functions of INFPs and INFJs you realize these types are actually quite different, as they have no functions in common. INFPs use Fi, Ne, Si, and Te, while INFJs use Ni, Fe, Ti, and Se. The direction of N and F is different for each type.

INFPs are much attuned to their feelings – the good and bad. Those feelings serve as creative fuel for navigating the world and finding their place in it. INFJs, while emotional (thanks to Fe which causes them wear their emotions openly), lack the depth of emotion that Fi types seem to get caught up in, and they don’t spend such a long time “experiencing” or “wallowing in” their emotions as Fi types can. Fe is focused outwardly, spending a lot of time reading and analyzing the emotional states of others, but it is considerably LESS in touch with its own feelings. Ironically, INFJs can usually read others’ moods extremely well but have a hard time being aware of their own feelings about something. Fe is definitely compassionate, fiery, and emotional at times, but being the auxiliary function, not the dominant function, it takes less precedence in the INFJ versus the INFP.

If acting authentically, INFJ’s will avoid simply getting caught up in their feelings, instead using Fe to verbalize/convince others of their intuitions (Ni). INFJ’s also come across as more bold in their assertions than INFPs. INFPs may appear to vacillate in conversation with others since they are typically using Ne in dialogue. The strong convictions of their dominant Introverted Feeling function (Fi) start to open and can seemingly lose steam or concentration as their auxiliary Ne explores their meaning and accuracy. They may have considerable difficult making definitive statements of strong conviction. This typically is less of an issue for the INFJ. The INFJ starts its functional stack in Perceiving mode (i.e., Ni), which is open and uncertain (although this openness is often concealed from the outside observer, since Ni is introverted), before it begins to converge into a judgment a la the auxiliary Fe, at which point INFJs sound more convincing and strong in their convictions.

Another major difference between INFJs and INFPs is their overall approach to the world: the INFJ, when functioning authentically, is more analytical, while the INFP is more artistic. This can be understood by looking at their functional stacks. The INFJ moves from Perceiving (Ni) to Judging (Fe), from openness to convergence/ analysis. The INFP moves from Judging (Fi) to Perceiving (Ne), from closure to divergence/ openness. Hence, INFP’s tend to be much more exploratory in their approach.

*I think this will help a lot. What each Jungian function looks like in real life:
*
How To Recognize Each Myers-Briggs Personality Type In Real Life | Thought Catalog


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> RLOAN= ISFJ
> second test= INF, J or P
> Johnny Deep is INFP
> RLOAI=INFJ
> ...


On the first and second test I scored INFJ. On the Cognetive fonction test I got Fe as a dominant fonction (77%), Ne (65%) and Ni(64%). But I had trouble answering some of the questions since english is not the language that i'm the most comfortable with.

When it comes to the celebritites, I'm a big fan of Jim morrisson and Kurt Cobain and I feel their quotes, but I understand more INFJ's like Lars Von trier ( "[Hitler]'s not what you would call a good guy, but I understand much about him, and I sympathize with him a little bit.") or David Fincher.

I really relate to both type, i'm probably a weird person hahaha


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, you scored INFJ twice, scored dominant Fe, and understand INFJ's more than the INFP's. So my vote is INFJ


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

I dont know If it can help but when i'm drunk, I really love being the center of attention and I wanna talk with EVERYONE haha I kinda stand out from the others. ahaha


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

Alright INFJ, i'm fine with being an Alien hahah Thank you've helped me a lot !


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

That sounds like drunk Fe. I also think there is slight possibility you are an ISFJ.

INFJ vs ISFJ

In theory, INFJs’ emotional expressiveness should be fairly similar to that of ISFJs. After all, both types are Introverts and both use Fe as their auxiliary function. The primary difference is that ISFJs, as Si dominants, are wired to function as guardians and conservators of culture and tradition. INFJs, by contrast, function more like societal prophets and diagnosticians, sensitive to what they perceive as the faults and falsities of their environs. This, along with their strong idealism, can contribute to their critical stance toward the world.

What do you think?


----------



## POLYHEDRON (Dec 14, 2015)

Infp.


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

Infj


----------

